# a heart bypass operation



## Theseus (Dec 5, 2011)

Is there a Greek native expression for this technical medical term or is thε English μπαι πας usually used? Incidentally, there is a phrase in 'educated' humorous usage viz. 'He needs a charisma bypass operation' of someone entirely without any charism. I don't suppose this can be put in Greek. I hope this isn't seen as two questions but no doubt the fact will be pointed out in any answer I receive!!


----------



## nickel (Dec 5, 2011)

In the figurative sense, I'd probably say «μεταμόσχευση ταλέντου», charisma transplant, which sort of sounds more reasonable to me as well.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 5, 2011)

For the medical term, *παράκαμψη* could be used (examples here).


----------



## dharvatis (Dec 5, 2011)

The most common type of bypass surgery (the one people usually refer to when they say "I had bypass surgery") is _coronary bypass_ surgery (_αορτοστεφανιαία παράκαμψη_). I don't understand the humorous use of the term, however; I think "He needs a charisma transplant operation" would be more apt (or is it something I don't get?).


----------



## nickel (Dec 5, 2011)

Let me add that _*μπαϊπάς*_ can be found in the Babiniotis dictionary (at least). The accent in Greek is on the last syllable, though I'm sure there are Greeks out there, familiar with the English word, that stress the first syllable. Something I didn't know (but found out reading the Babiniotis entry) is that there are Greeks who write (and obviously) pronounce _*μπαϊμπάς*_, probably influenced by "by bus" (though this is a wild guess).


----------



## Theseus (Dec 5, 2011)

> The most common type of bypass surgery (the one people usually refer to when they say "I had bypass surgery") is coronary bypass surgery (αορτοστεφανιαία παράκαμψη). I don't understand the humorous use of the term, however; I think "He needs a charisma transplant operation" would be more apt (or is it something I don't get?).


Of course you are right.I did mean a 'charisma transplant operation.


----------



## nickel (Dec 5, 2011)

A "charisma transplant" is fine. Here it is in a relevant article by W Safire:
http://www.nytimes.com/2004/07/07/opinion/the-body-politic-will-reject-a-charisma-transplant.html

But, for reasons I cannot fathom, "charisma bypass operation" has more Google hits.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 5, 2011)

nickel said:


> But, for reasons I cannot fathom, "charisma bypass operation" has more Google hits.


Perhaps someone who has had a "c.b.o." is a completely, totally uncharismatic person?


----------



## cougr (Dec 6, 2011)

dharvatis said:


> I don't understand the humorous use of the term, however; I think "He needs a charisma transplant operation" would be more apt (or is it something I don't get?).



"Charisma transplant" and "charisma bypass operation" are used differently. 

It is said of a person who lacks charisma, that they _*need/require*_ a "charisma transplant" or that they have _*undergone/had*_ a "charisma bypass operation".

Occasionally though, people mix it up and get it wrong so you may come across instances, for example, where someone says/writes they "need a charisma bypass operation" whereas they meant or should've said/written "they've had a charisma bypass operation".


----------



## nickel (Dec 6, 2011)

cougr said:


> It is said of a person who lacks charisma, that they _*need/require*_ a "charisma transplant" or that they have _*undergone/had*_ a "charisma bypass operation".


Έτσι τώρα έχει νόημα!


----------

